# Win a year's free subscription to "Audi Driver" magazine!!



## John-H

EvenTT11 is almost upon us, being held at Crich Tramway Village on Sunday 17th July 2011.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=214607

In recognition of the loyal support that our club members continue to show the TTOC, we have a great prize that will be won by one lucky TTOC member (both web members and premium members are eligible to be included in the draw)

This free prize draw is to be drawn at the annual event. The TT Owners Club will award *one prize of a year's free subscription to Audi Driver magazine* , the monthly magazine especially for Audi owners which is published by Autometrix (who also organise GTI International, Audi Driver International, various trackdays, and also publish Volkswagen Driver magazine)

http://www.autometrix.co.uk

* The July issue of Audi Driver magazine is a TT special, so watch out for many club and forum members cars that will be featured in one way or another *

The prize on offer would normally cost £38, but one lucky individual will win this for free!

*What do I have to do?*

Nothing! You don't even need to enter the prize draw. What we will do is take the names of all current full and web members as at midnight of Friday 15th July 2011, and put them in the draw. A member of the club committee will draw a name at random during the club annual general meeting which will take place on *Sunday 17th July* 

This means that all existing club members have to do nothing, and any new members that sign up between now and the closing date, midnight Friday 15th July 2011 will be automatically entered into the free prize draw.

*What does it cost me? Where's the catch? *

To be completely clear, this costs you nothing and there is no catch! All members as at the 15th July 2011 will be automatically entered into the draw. You do not have to make any additional purchases with the TT Owners Club

*OK, I'm not a club member at the moment - what do I do?*

All you need to do to be included in the free prize draw is to join the TT Owners Club before midnight Friday 15th July 2011, and choose the membership option that suits you best

Details of the membership options can be found here

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145

QR code:










*I'm already an Audi Driver magazine subscriber*

If you are lucky enough to win the single prize on offer and you are already a current Audi Driver magazine subscriber, then great! Unfortunately, no cash alternative or any other alternative prize will be offered, but if you wish, we would commence your new subscription from the expiry date of your current subscription

The TT Owners Club has no association or link with Autometrix, but we simply feel this is a great prize to reward our loyal club members.

_The promoter of this free prize draw is the TT Owners Club, PO Box 756, Wallsend, NE28 5DF_


----------



## mikesimbo

Sounds good to me! Glad I joined the TTOC!!


----------



## T3RBO

Quality [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Well worth winning


----------



## EviL Ras

Great Stuff! Got my web membership last night!


----------



## malstt

Nice prize. 8)


----------



## j8keith

malstt said:


> Nice prize. 8)


+1


----------



## phope

There's been a great response to this giveaway- over twenty new members since the competition was announced

In the words of the National Lottery....you've got to be in it to win it!!

Sign up here - http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145


----------



## phope

Since June 5th, we've had *40* new members or renewals

If you join before 15th July...it could be you!! :lol: :mrgreen: 8) [smiley=cheers.gif]

Sign up here.... http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145


----------



## khgo

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145------i m sorry the url that you provide could not works correctly! :x


----------



## John-H

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=145 does work and on that page are two links:

Web

Premium


----------



## phope

*One week left to be in the free draw*


----------



## phope

Remember, the prize draw closes at midnight tonight.... 12 hours left

Last chance to enter


----------



## Axel1

heck... missed joining by two days


----------



## davelincs

Who won the prize?


----------



## phope

I wasn't there at the AGM, but I will check with the others and see whats what


----------



## phope

Right, the name has been drawn, and I am just waiting to hear back from the lucky winner that they want the prize 

I'll publish the name as soon as I've heard


----------



## phope

...drum roll please...

[smiley=drummer.gif]

The winner is...

Keith Bolton, from Plymouth - forum name J8keith

Well done Keith!!!

 :mrgreen: [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

I was so close... well done Keith :lol:


----------



## davelincs

So was i, i was stood next to him on Sunday :lol: , well done Keith


----------



## malstt

Me too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Thanks everyone for your comments, to put it simply "I'm well chuffed" [smiley=dude.gif] , and thanks to the TTOC for a really good prize, its put the icing on a most enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Zebedee

Well done Keith!!

We were close we followed you home!!

We subscribe to that and its a really good mag!!


----------



## A3DFU

Congratulations Keith [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## clived

I've got a massive collection of back issues for sale by the way if anyone is interested, including a big pile of TT special editions from over the years...  PM me!


----------

